# website!



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

if anyone wants to submit some "info" or banners/ info/ images etc.. we will load them up, we are purly advertising for good reptile shops/ breeders so if we say sorry.. we mean no, we dont want to refer you!"....:bash:


----------

